# mugen mbx6 eco or rc8.2e??



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

I decided to go with 1/8 buggy my truck should b up for for sale soon. So wich 1 will b better for the tracks around here?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

The best thing you can do is research them. Asking a question like that is only going to get you bias opinions. People that run mugen will tell you mugen and associated drivers will do the same. I would personally tell you to avoid both but that is just my opinion.

Go to rctech.net and look up forums for both specific cars and read up on them. If there is an issue I promise people are not shy about posting it on there. Maybe people will help you out by posting some pros and cons of their mugen or rc8.2. Another thing I would consider doing is calling all the hobby shops and find out what parts they carry. Might as well get a car that you can repair.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Jasoncb said:


> The best thing you can do is research them. Asking a question like that is only going to get you bias opinions. People that run mugen will tell you mugen and associated drivers will do the same. I would personally tell you to avoid both but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Go to rctech.net and look up forums for both specific cars and read up on them. If there is an issue I promise people are not shy about posting it on there. Maybe people will help you out by posting some pros and cons of their mugen or rc8.2. Another thing I would consider doing is calling all the hobby shops and find out what parts they carry. Might as well get a car that you can repair.


+1

Im a mugen guy, but do your research.

Any of the name brands....Mugen of course, AE, xray, kyosho, serpent(looks sweet), losi


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*whatever*



Jasoncb said:


> The best thing you can do is research them. Asking a question like that is only going to get you bias opinions. People that run mugen will tell you mugen and associated drivers will do the same. I would personally tell you to avoid both but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Go to rctech.net and look up forums for both specific cars and read up on them. If there is an issue I promise people are not shy about posting it on there. Maybe people will help you out by posting some pros and cons of their mugen or rc8.2. Another thing I would consider doing is calling all the hobby shops and find out what parts they carry. Might as well get a car that you can repair.


All that talk about bias is just silly.

Honestly I think this is a great question. The Mugen is a very popular ride no doubt, but the new version Associated buggy is sweet. It is honestly a tough choice.....they are both great buggies....


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Time to research! Lol just wanted some input from local racers thats all


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Merdith said:


> All that talk about bias is just silly.
> 
> Honestly I think this is a great question. The Mugen is a very popular ride no doubt, but the new version Associated buggy is sweet. It is honestly a tough choice.....they are both great buggies....


Remember back in the day when one week I was running Losi, and the next week it was AE? :rotfl:


----------



## Russell Bear (Nov 28, 2011)

Who carries the most replacement parts around town for Mugen, Losi, Ofna, AE, etc for the 1/8 buggy's? Larry's, Odessey, SB, RC Hobby?


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a year into the 8th scale scene and the first one I had was an ofna hyper 8.5 pro! Only place I could find parts was ebAy! Way out of date! But I learned to find what the shops were carrying and the racers at the track gave a lot of support but it was hard with an out dated buggy! Losi was my finale choice and haven't regretted it since!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Mikes carries the most parts. Some mugen, stocking associated now, tons of losi, serpent, and some hotbodies.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

im liking the mugen ALOT! lots of good reviews but it does not come wheels or tires, any recommendations?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have had the rc8e, and i now have the mugen. i love the mugen. the parts seem to last longer on the mugen as well. i didnt have the newest rc8, so im not real sure how the parts are holding up on it. most of the local hobby shops have parts for both, or can have them in just a few days.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

It's without a doubt a tough choice, they are both great cars. 
But I'm a Mugen guy, I've had a Mugen since the Mbx-5 came out in 2003/4. They are easy to set up, and very adjustable, and you can fine a lot of research on the car all around.
But if I had to chose, I'd pick Mugen. But thats just me.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Any1 got some input on the rc8.2e?


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

welll.. just ordered the 8.2 pics coming soon..


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

can any1 tell me if Savox SC-1258TG will b good for steering? thanks


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

That would be a ok throttle , you want something with more torque for steering. Look for one that has 200+ like the 1256.


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

I use the Hobbico cs-170. it has .15 speed and 333 oz. of torque at 6v and cost about 90 bucks. Russell at Victory RC has in stock.


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

also check out the ace ds 1015 servo. it has .14 speed and 201 oz torque at 6v


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

lol i forgot the e on rc8.2e, ill check with Russell then. (i think the wife ordered the 1258TG since it was on my xmas list lol)


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Wooot got the rc8.2e kit yesterday, build is going good pics coming soon


----------

